# I don't think I'm feeling the MCQUEEN collection



## MAChostage (Sep 9, 2007)

How are other lovelies of color feeling about it thus far?  I've not seen one color that I thought was pretty (at least for me and my tastes).  Even the color descriptions posted in Janice's initial thread have me like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  Let's me put more toward the Holiday Collections, so that's cool!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

ok im not a woman of colour but i saw your thread and thought she same thing! it's all too 'blah' if you get me. When i first heard about it i was excited but then i saw the pictures and they're nothing special. Theres already a lime green e/s out and the other 2 colours are boring to look at. The lipglasses are just neutral and you can find many alternatives. The MSF is nothing special either, you may aswell get a bronzer and get the same effect. and the paint pots dont seem like anything to write home about either. 

and i agree ... im waiting for the holiday collections too!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree.....not excited for this one


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 9, 2007)

At first I was kinda excited, then I read more carefully, and I am like....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I may get is the bright deep blue paint pot. But I am thinking Delft may suit me better.

But the holiday stuff sounds awesome!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 9, 2007)

Well I was just excited about the yellowish looking paint pot.  The rest of it, not so much.  However, it seems to be debatable whether we'll be getting any of it in Canada!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I tend to agree with you. I don't see anything that makes me want to rush out & purchase. I'm not afraid of color, but I AM afraid these colors are lackluster. Maybe I'll change my mind when I see the colors in person, esp. among the fanfare @ the counter -- knowing me, I'll get caught up in the moment & find myself at the register once again!
Like the others, I certainly will save my $$$ to drop big bucks on the Holiday Collection! :dancey:


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

I actually like alot of what I've seen aside from the MSF, which I already own and do not use.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 9, 2007)

I only want the msf b/c i missed New Vegas b4 but i hope it doesnt have too much glitter chunks or else i wont buy it....evrything else it so blah...


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 9, 2007)

I wish the new collection had Stereo Rose or Petticoat... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, I am not interested in the New Vegas MSF, so on to the October releases.


----------



## neeshie (Sep 10, 2007)

i thought the collection looked a bit blah too, and all i really wanted was the msf, but now i've heard its quite glittery, i don't think there's anything i want.

which of course is a good thing cos now maybe i can use all the other stuff i have...until the next collection comes out!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 10, 2007)

I really don't pay attention to anyone's reviews. I like to wait until they come out and see for myself. I like to get an idea of the colors but as far as what the color will look like for me, I like to wait and then see if it's worth getting.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree.  I mean let's be honest, I'm probably going to get a few things, but I'm not on the edge of my seat.  The lipsticks and glosses are a yawn; it takes a lot for me to get excited about a lip product.  The shadows are things we've seen before.  I just want the MSF and the paint pots.  Plus the collection is small, so I don't get why everyone is saving... Are they going to buy 15 backups?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I only want the msf b/c i missed New Vegas b4 but i hope it doesnt have too much glitter chunks or else i wont buy it....evrything else it so blah..._

 
I thought the same thing about Gold Spill MSF until...

I loaded the brush then spritzed the brush with Fix+ then stroked in on - OMG, beautiful.


----------



## Phillygirl (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I thought the same thing about Gold Spill MSF until...

I loaded the brush then spritzed the brush with Fix+ then stroked in on - OMG, beautiful._

 
I have had this and not tried it yet, in fact I have not tried any of them. I now have alot of time since school is back so i'm gonna start playing.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I thought the same thing about Gold Spill MSF until...

I loaded the brush then spritzed the brush with Fix+ then stroked in on - OMG, beautiful._

 

WOW... Going to try it!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I agree. I mean let's be honest, I'm probably going to get a few things, but I'm not on the edge of my seat. The lipsticks and glosses are a yawn; it takes a lot for me to get excited about a lip product. The shadows are things we've seen before. I just want the MSF and the paint pots. Plus the collection is small, so I don't get why everyone is saving... Are they going to buy 15 backups?_

 
That's very true. Lip products don't excite me at first until I try them on or at least swip them on my hand. 

Yeah, this collection is small, which is good. And I'm glad they are bringing back Feline e/k. I must get a few back ups of these!! I love it!!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_I thought the same thing about Gold Spill MSF until...

I loaded the brush then spritzed the brush with Fix+ then stroked in on - OMG, beautiful._

 
I think I'll try this with my Naked You, I have yet to use it yet.


----------



## beth_w (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm really liking the Otherwordly and the Haunting E/S's. I think I'll get them when they come out. I loved his collection too, so I'm looking forward to recreating the look.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 14, 2007)

anyone check out this collection?
I ordered Haunting and Archtype online since I was not close to a store.
Any thoughts?


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Oct 14, 2007)

i dont think "blah" is the word for the collection just because the colors are so bright and vibrant! however, it has no appeal on me either. When I wear makeup I want people to say 'ooh u look pretty' not 'look at all that makeup' Pretty colors, just doesnt belong on the face IMO


----------



## lipshock (Oct 14, 2007)

I love, love this collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  But then again, I love my brights ... but really these colours can be toned down and incorporated into such pretty, soft, "prom-ish) looks.

From this collection I have: Electro Sky p/p, Nile e/s, Masque l/s, and New Vegas MSF, Otherwordly p/p and Haunting e/s and Archetype l/s.  Some were received in gratis (thankfully that included New Vegas because I was really unsure about this one -- me and MSFs just don't get along) and others were bought (because I loved them that much).  Absolutely gorgeous colours!  Cannot wait to come up with some looks with these.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 14, 2007)

So what's the thoughts on the MSF? I got shooting star because I got caught up now, yeah don't use it at.all.

I was going to buy the three paint pots though, I have nothing like them in my collection.


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lisa J* 

 
_Well I was just excited about the yellowish looking paint pot.  The rest of it, not so much.  However, it seems to be debatable whether we'll be getting any of it in Canada!_

 

where are you from because all mac store locations got this collection


and i loved this launch it is so delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the paint pots are insane and the msf is great because it is actually gold


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm really curious for you ladies of darker skintones, how do the lippies look on you?


----------



## Lisa J (Oct 15, 2007)

Pushpa said:


> where are you from because all mac store locations got this collection
> 
> 
> I'm from Ottawa.  We did actually get the collection.  I bought one of the eye kohls (black karat, I think - so pretty), and New Vegas.  I'm really excited about getting my first msf, but not quite sure what all of its uses are!


----------



## amourbliss (Oct 15, 2007)

i ended up getting archetype and new vegas and I love archetype. i loved the subtle gold it gives off on my lips...keep in mind i only swip it across my lips once!! and the new vegas is very glittery to me, but not chunky like Naked You. I'm gonna try it with my fix+ and see how it shows up them. I think it'd be beautiful as an eyeshadow wash for a light airy look!!!  I also wanted black karat but i felt as if I could get the same look but using my liquid liner w/ carbon and a gold/copper shadow/piggment of choice!!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I'm really curious for you ladies of darker skintones, how do the lippies look on you?_

 

With the right lipliner (and gloss if you don't like matte lips), they both looked great!  I love them both!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_anyone check out this collection?
I ordered Haunting and Archtype online since I was not close to a store.
Any thoughts?_

 
Yup I did.  I ended up with New Vegas.  It's just a subtle gold shimmer, works well for night looks plus it looks really pretty in it's pot, which isn't much of a reason to buy anything, but it's a nice color on too.  I also got Nile/Electro Sky Haunting/Otherworldly eye shadows/paint pots.  I passed on the Pagan/Pharoh because I figured Bitter would look as good or better.  Also, Pharoh was sold out when I got there, and because I can use Chartru paint as a base for Bitter.  Plus, I think Nile and Haunting can be worn together,but I wouldn't pair Pagan with either of the two shadows.  I was surprised that the colors weren't chalky.  They are pale but bright at the same time.  Hard to explain, but I wore Electro Sky, Nile, Bang on Blue and Fade together today and I thought it was cute.  I forgot to check out the eye liners.  I might give them look see next time, but I don't really need liners, nor am I extremely excited about them, espcecially with Antiqutease (sp) coming out this week.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 15, 2007)

I have not purchased anything from this collection and I don't think I will.  It's just not me.


----------



## Phillygirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I planned on getting the MSF just because I wanted to add to my collection and for some reason thought it would be dark but I was wrong , it is lovely. Masque lipstick is very nice but I do not care for the 2 eye pencils. I am skipping the holiday collection and waiting for the originals to come out.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Oct 15, 2007)

I worked the event this week, and honestly, McQueen isn't as boring as I forcasted.  We all wore Nile e/s on the lid with the matching paint pot, and it looked really, really pretty!  The lippies are pretty as well, and New Vegas, if used sparingly, is gorgeous as well!!  So, I may buy a few things from this collection after all..


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 15, 2007)

Love the shadows and paint pots.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 15, 2007)

I looked at this collection this weekend and feel the same - blah. Hopefully some of the upcoming collections will entice me.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 15, 2007)

New Vegas MSF is now my best friend.  I guess I got lucky because mine is not glittery or chunky at all.  I applied with my 168 brush (tapped off excess of course) just above my cheekbones as a highlight and I got this beautiful gold shimmer!  I couldn't believe it actually.  I found myself staring in the mirror because I've never had a highlight look so good.  I am debating on getting a second because I think I'll be using this every day.

I actually took pictures of me wearing it but they came out ugly but in my next FOTD you can bet that New Vegas will be present.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 15, 2007)

On Saturday I picked up the Otherworldly Paint Pot, Haunting e/s and Masque l/s. I've been thinking about the collection ever since I last saw it. I'm NC-50 with black hair and I like this collection a lot. More than I thought I would. I would like to go back for everything in the rest of the collection except the Nile and Pagan shadows. 

Yesterday I wore the Otherworldy and Haunting on my lids with Bateau in the crease and Ricepaper on the browbones. It was really pretty. My daughter was in a bad mood and didn't feel like taking a picture. Maybe she'll be in a better mood next time I wear it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also forgot to look at the pencils because I got a little sidetracked.


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm not diggin' this collection either. I mean....the paint pots and shadows are just okayyyy to me. I doubt I'd really ever wear them if I purchased them. The lippies seem boring but the kohl pencils are fab. I just wish those mofos were waterproof!


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a question, does Haunting looks like Hipnotique?


----------



## xolovinyoo (Oct 16, 2007)

its ugly and to pastely


----------



## Danapotter (Oct 16, 2007)

two thumbs down for this collection. period.


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2007)

im in love with this collection and i cant wait to go and get my hands on some of the stuff..


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 16, 2007)

One MAC MA looked to be about my shade (NC50) was wearing the Electro Sky Paint Pot and Nile e/s. It looked sooooo good on her.


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 17, 2007)

I really want to see what Masque lipstick looks like on NC40-50 ...I wouldnt dare try it on at the Mac store.Besides that everything else was just blah.. Nothing I HAD to have.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 21, 2007)

I went to take another look at the McQueen collection this weekend. Ended up leaving with Electro Sky Paintpot, Nile e/s and Archtype l/s. I'm going to return/exchange the Nile e/s because I compared it to Fountainbleu and Bang on Blue eyeshadows. They're too similar to have all 3. Besides, today I used the Bang on Blue over the Electro Sky PP and it gave me the look I was trying to achieve. Sometimes when I hit the counters I don't stop to think about what I already have in the same color family. Not from the McQueen collection but I also picked up Antiquitease lipstick.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Oct 21, 2007)

I purchased Black Karat Kohl Power and Archtype l/s , and I love them both. I think the collection was presented with "dramatics" but these are truly everyday wearable.


----------



## mjalomo (Oct 21, 2007)

Copperhead, how did the antiquitease lipstick look on you.  Is is similar to thrills?


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mjalomo* 

 
_Copperhead, how did the antiquitease lipstick look on you.  Is is similar to thrills?_

 
Unfortunately I'm not familiar with thrills. On me, the Antiquitease looks like a coppery brown with maybe just a teeny, teeny bit of red. It's pretty.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Copperhead* 

 
_Unfortunately I'm not familiar with thrills. On me, the Antiquitease looks like a coppery brown with maybe just a teeny, teeny bit of red. It's pretty._

 
How similar is it to "O" l/s?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Oct 22, 2007)

Well, I went to see the McQueen and Antiquitease collections yesterday. I was  not excited about either of these, but I did buy Jealous and Black Karat Eye Kohls from MCQueen. They are gorgeous. Then I bought Antiquitease lipstick and Majestic Lipglass. I have Thrills and Thrills is supposed to be a Rosy Copper with Gold Pearl according to MAC. I think Thrills has more color than Antiquitease. Antiquitease is a Copper with red pearl.To me, it is a more of a nude lip especially paired with the Majestic Lipglass. I'm still looking at this one because I think I have a similar LE color called Love & Lust.


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_How similar is it to "O" l/s?_

 
I don't think O is as coppery and brown as Antiquitease.


----------



## XxMAC-AtTaCkxX (Oct 22, 2007)

im not a woman of colour but the colours are really balnd and are just bases really...and the mcqueen branding looks really cheap and like a knock off to me im not sure why..seeing as we dont get half the collections in ireland anyway im not too bothered...


----------



## lipshock (Oct 22, 2007)

I love Masque lipstick worn with Cushy Cremestick Liner with Nice Buzz Plushglass over top.  It is such a gorgeous colour combination against my NC50 skintone.  I actually sold quite a few Masque lipsticks to the WoC that came to my store this past week as they realized that they can truly wear such a pale colour with the right lipliner.


----------

